# Put the Baby in the Beemer - Voddie Baucham



## Wannabee (Jan 31, 2009)

Needs no explanation

[video=youtube;Q7mSdt0IZ7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7mSdt0IZ7A&NR=1[/video]


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2009)

How sad!








> You shall not give any of your children to offer them to Molech, and so profane the name of your God: I am the LORD.


 Lev 18:21


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 31, 2009)

Well done but tragic. I found his quotes on Christians and public schools equally so.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jan 31, 2009)

Good clip!


----------



## calgal (Jan 31, 2009)

I hate to burst Voddie's bubble but I know quite a few working women. None of whom own a beemer. Or a car newer than 5 years old. Most of these ladies drive a raggedy old piece of junk. Some have an absentee ex-husband. Or have a 2 income family that wants to be able to afford to live somewhere other than the hood. Or have a husband who worked at GM or a supplier. Worked being the operative word (Michigan's economy is in a full on depression). Or has a home in a really really bad school district and works to pay tuition at a Christian school. Some of us are NOT called to homeschool. Or has a husband in the first stages of MS (know one of these families well) or another progressive degenerative disease. Or have medical expenses that are very high and unavoidable for one or both members of the family(cancer, diabetes, asthma, Crohn's disease for starters). Or wants to adopt and has to make the $20-$30K somehow, some way. Note that their churches cannot afford to help out. None of these women are thrilled to work but they do it because it is necessary.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2009)

calgal said:


> I hate to burst Voddie's bubble but I know quite a few working women. None of whom own a beemer. Or a car newer than 5 years old. Most of these ladies drive a raggedy old piece of junk. Some have an absentee ex-husband. Or have a 2 income family that wants to be able to afford to live somewhere other than the hood. Or have a husband who worked at GM or a supplier. Worked being the operative word (Michigan's economy is in a full on depression). Or has a home in a really really bad school district and works to pay tuition at a Christian school. Some of us are NOT called to homeschool. Or has a husband in the first stages of MS (know one of these families well) or another progressive degenerative disease. Or have medical expenses that are very high and unavoidable for one or both members of the family(cancer, diabetes, asthma, Crohn's disease for starters). Or wants to adopt and has to make the $20-$30K somehow, some way. Note that their churches cannot afford to help out. None of these women are thrilled to work but they do it because it is necessary.



I'm just guessing here, but I think that's why the guy said "beemer" and not "junk car". I believe he's talking to people who want more than they should and are willing to offer their kids up in order to get it. Just my guess though.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 1, 2009)

You are exactly right, Sarah.

And, if the church were actually living like the church situations like Gail mentioned would not be occurring nearly as often in our congregations.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 1, 2009)

I was going to say exactly what sarah said!
and I *DO* know moms like the one he describes.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 1, 2009)

> And, if the church were actually living like the church situations like Gail mentioned would not be occurring nearly as often in our congregations.



Exactly. Again, if we will not help these people, _does that not make us worse than heathens? _ *Yes, it does.* If the churches cannot afford to help, the Christian schools themselves can. The money/means is _always_ there. He will always provide. But when we walk into the situation with public schools as an option, we are going into it as we would into a marriage where divorce is an option, and we won't wait upon the Lord for His provision.

Remember, this isn't a home church issue only - the church in California can support the education of the saints in Michigan. I think there is biblical warrant enough for that.


----------



## calgal (Feb 1, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > And, if the church were actually living like the church situations like Gail mentioned would not be occurring nearly as often in our congregations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The CRC and PRC made Christian Education a priority from the beginning. Out here the Lutherans (LCMS) also do a great job of maintaining costs and making Christian Education affordable. Pastor Greco could address whether it is possible to create a similar structure in the Presbyterian churches without having to create Presbyterian schools. 

Now is it possible for a church to absorb the cost of things like medical procedures, appointments, medications or to help with bills for the unemployed? Or would this be something that should fall under a parachurch umbrella (thinking of Love Inc which brings the resources from many churches together)?


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 1, 2009)

> The CRC and PRC made Christian Education a priority from the beginning. Out here the Lutherans (LCMS) also do a great job of maintaining costs and making Christian Education affordable. Pastor Greco could address whether it is possible to create a similar structure in the Presbyterian churches without having to create Presbyterian schools.
> 
> Now is it possible for a church to absorb the cost of things like medical procedures, appointments, medications or to help with bills for the unemployed? Or would this be something that should fall under a parachurch umbrella (thinking of Love Inc which brings the resources from many churches together)?



I think that the medical items would be another organization if at all. What I am more keen on is this: if there is a church-run school and the persons in question are members in good standing of the church, then everything possible should be done in order to ensure that their children have the option of attending said school.

We're talking about raising children in the fear and admonition of the Lord here.


----------



## calgal (Feb 1, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> > The CRC and PRC made Christian Education a priority from the beginning. Out here the Lutherans (LCMS) also do a great job of maintaining costs and making Christian Education affordable. Pastor Greco could address whether it is possible to create a similar structure in the Presbyterian churches without having to create Presbyterian schools.
> >
> > Now is it possible for a church to absorb the cost of things like medical procedures, appointments, medications or to help with bills for the unemployed? Or would this be something that should fall under a parachurch umbrella (thinking of Love Inc which brings the resources from many churches together)?
> 
> ...



I agree Kevin! It is a lot easier to get school society together (and is something I really wish was common in non Dutch churches) and at least take that burden off of an individual family. And there are working wives and moms at every church and they really do need support and love from their church family. Most of them don't have a beemer but they do have tons of guilt.


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 1, 2009)

That's deep. Says as much about today's un-biblical family values as it says about today's inflated economy which means two income households just to make ends meet as well as the materialistic society we have become.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought it was very well done


----------

